# Codificador de 6 bits de 3 entradas y 8 salidas



## el_bleras (Dic 18, 2006)

Pues en clase me han dicho que debo diseñar esto, el problema es que no tengo ni pajolera de como se hace. He empezado haciendo una tabla de la verdad...pero ahora...ayuda porfavor


----------



## Apollo (Dic 18, 2006)

Hola el_bleras:

UN codificador de 6 bits de 3 entradas???  eso suena un poco ilógico.

Si tiene 3 entradas entonces sólo osn 3 bits, ¿quieres codificar un 3 bits en sistema binario a 8 salidas independientes?

¿Que tipo de señal vas a codificar y a que tipo de señal se va a codificar?

Saludos


----------



## el_bleras (Dic 18, 2006)

pues no lo se. es ejercicio de clase. en realidad si ke es raro. son unos cuadraditos con  3 entradas y 8 salidas. para conseguir despues juntandolos uno de 3 entradas y 64 salidas


----------

